# I need real advice on moving to Thailand



## Liquiddesade

I live in California, I'm 23 and I own a small IT business here and I also receive money from my father's Indian tribes. I am seriously considering moving to Thailand for a few years and using the country as a base for me to travel to the other countries Cambodia, Malaysia, Laos, Indonesia, China and even Australia. I chose Thailand because based on my research the cost of living there is very inexpensive which will give me the amount necessary for traveling, that is if what I have read about the place is valid and true. I would like to know from your own experience what the actual cost of living is and is my thinking on this practical? I don't have a great amount of USD to work with, only $4,000 USD start up and a recurring $1,200 USD split in two payments a month. I am not banking on my business to pay for anything either because the customers are random and some days I don't make $hit.

So far the expenses I have accounted for are Immunization ($200), Plane Ticket ($1,200 according to Orbitz[dot]com for round trip), Passport ($135), I have also read that you can get an apartment/flat/condo for as little as $300 USD a month, but they want three times the amount up front for first, last and deposit ($900), Water ($30), Electricity ($50), Internet ($30), Food ($150), Toiletries ($50), Maintenance ($20).

Also I do not plan on going to any bars or fancy restaurants because I do not drink alcohol believe it or not and I hate public places. I also am not going to have sex with anyone there because this trip is purely for touring South East Asia and possibly Australia if I have enough over time.

I am aware that the police and many of the people there are corrupt, but it's like that just about anywhere.

I also read on travel[dot]state[dot]gov that a visa is required to stay longer than 30 days and that is more enforced now. So basically I want to stay there a lot longer than 30 days so how can I go about doing this?

I don't plan on working in Thailand because I get money from here and I am thinking it's enough to live there without working, or is it?

Please enlighten me because I don't want to end up there and be phucked. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Liquiddesade

Basically I need all of your knowledge on the real cost of things there, dangers, travel expenses, purchasing power, Thai views on foreigners (I am guessing we're cash cows?), things to watch out for and anything else that would be helpful to me. Please. Thank you.

My real goal is to eventually make it to someone who will teach me REAL Qi Gong and also see all the cool $hit they have over there except for the bars and such cos I hate that $hit.


----------



## JWilliamson

Bring a lot. JW


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

I moved to Phuket, Thailand November 1, 2009. I live in Kamala, 9 km North of Patong. Patong and Kamala cater to the tourist industry.

I love it here. The people are terrific! I live in Kamala, Phuket, Thailand. Phuket is an island province, that’s connected by bridge to the mainland. It’s an area that caters to tourist and is warm all the time. There are less expensive areas in Thailand. This area is very "westernized" due to the tourism. Unfortunately, it’s most recent claim to fame, worldwide, was the tsunami that took many lives in December 2004, and, the political protests in Bangkok in the Spring of 2010.

How much does it really cost? You can live comfortably here for β$40,000 $1200 (U.S.) per month. That would pay for rent (β$11,000), utilities (β$1,000). I live in a nice 2 bedroom near the center of town. If you sign a long term lease, you normally don’t have to pay three months in advance, and, never pay a “security deposit”. You will never get it back. You can eat out here at one of the non-tourist restaurants for β$100 or less per meal. You’d still have day to day expenses such as groceries, entertainment, transportation. I don’t own a car, and, after being here a year, I don’t miss it. You can buy a motorbike for β$40,000 or rent one for β$4,000 per month. But, if you haven’t ridden for very long, this isn’t the place to learn.


----------



## brianmarinus

*Cost of living!*

Hi!
I wood say-go up north-Chiang Mai or Chiang Rai-CR is only 60km from the border to Myranmar(Burma).
You can eysaly get a fine house or appartment here,for around 8000-10000 baht,and everything is much cheaper, then around Bangkok,Pattaya and Phuket.
We live in CR and a daily meal cost us-if we shop at the market,around 50-60 baht-for two persons and so on-we have a nice house, whit aircon and everything, and pay about 1000 baht for electricity pr. month-so your cost will be much lower if you live up here,as you can se.
We have all we need in town, and a good laid back life-have to get use to,that everything is really going slowly here.
Then we have the most wonderfull nature around-the mountains just outsite and alot to se and do,if you, as you say,are not to the bars and so.
People here are really nice-I have lived here about 2 years now,and have never had a bad experience yet-allways smiling, and helpfull people around.
If you,of eny reason, need to go to Bangkok,the flights go 3 times a day, and takes one our.
brianmarinus.


----------



## caseyrunning

*moving to Thailand*

you can get a tourist visa at a Thai embassy in America, It will be good for 60 days and extend able for 30 days. If you get a double entry tourist visa you can leave the country for a few minutes at any land border crossing (Lao or Cambodia) and come back for another 60 days, extendabil for 30 days. This gives you six months in Thailand. This can be repeated several times. I did this for three years. The cost is about 700 dollars a year.

The budget you present is realistic and you could get by on less. You should think about learning Thai, it will bring great rewards if you are serious about staying for a while. 

You can eat very inexpressively but you must be flexible with your taste in food. This causes some people a lot of trouble.

You should find someone to help you with getting set up initially as this is the hard part. Most guys have a Thai girl friend to do this. Not wanting to have sex will make this part difficult for you. You can message me and I will look for someone to help you if you like.


----------



## Liquiddesade

*Thank You!*



caseyrunning said:


> you can get a tourist visa at a Thai embassy in America, It will be good for 60 days and extend able for 30 days. If you get a double entry tourist visa you can leave the country for a few minutes at any land border crossing (Lao or Cambodia) and come back for another 60 days, extendabil for 30 days. This gives you six months in Thailand. This can be repeated several times. I did this for three years. The cost is about 700 dollars a year.
> 
> The budget you present is realistic and you could get by on less. You should think about learning Thai, it will bring great rewards if you are serious about staying for a while.
> 
> You can eat very inexpressively but you must be flexible with your taste in food. This causes some people a lot of trouble.
> 
> You should find someone to help you with getting set up initially as this is the hard part. Most guys have a Thai girl friend to do this. Not wanting to have sex will make this part difficult for you. You can message me and I will look for someone to help you if you like.


Thank you. I really appreciate the information. I have some other concerns about the exchange rate now and I am not really clear on the matter.

When I Google: 1 USD in THB -- it tells me you can get 30.2 THB per one United States Dollar, am I reading this correctly?

Also what are the fees for exchanging the money?
I have spoke to Citibank (I am currently using Chase as my bank) and the banker lady said Citibank charges an $8 flat fee for converting if you have an account with them, but I am not really clear on this. Do they mean you spend $8 dollars per transaction or is it $8 per 30 THB or what?

Also Citibank apparently has branches in Thailand and the Philippines.

So say if bring $2,000 in my pocket to Chiang Mai Thailand and then go to one of the banks there and exchange it to THB what would happen? Should I even exchange it, or should I keep it in USD? Does actual USD have more purchasing power in USD form? Do they trade the USD bills there or is it mandatory that I exchange it to THB?

Do they charge a percentage of the transaction or is that only at some banks?

As I said before I am not really clear on this and I hope someone can please clarify this for me. Because I don't want to trade $2,000 USD for THB and take a $100 or more loss because that would be really phucking stupid.

I think I am pretty well prepared thus-far, just not on the currency part.
I have knocked out all travel expenses, plane ticket and I am going to travel really light. I even have a roommate waiting for me and he's from Washington State! He told me over the phone he has visited my town before he moved to Chiang Mai! Cool huh!

Also if you could please contact me at my e-mail address: Liquiddesade[at]Gmail[dot]com or my Skype: Liquid-Gatsu (lowercase)

Thanks!


----------



## Ozfarang

Liquiddesade said:


> Basically I need all of your knowledge on the real cost of things there, dangers, travel expenses, purchasing power, Thai views on foreigners (I am guessing we're cash cows?), things to watch out for and anything else that would be helpful to me. Please. Thank you.
> 
> My real goal is to eventually make it to someone who will teach me REAL Qi Gong and also see all the cool $hit they have over there except for the bars and such cos I hate that $hit.


How's he
Going to get a visa?


----------



## Nemo.

A lamb to slaughter..... You may say you won't have sex but young and surrounded by temptation? If you aren't hideous at your age you will have lots of gals after you!


1200 usd is a nice steady amount an 4000 usd start up is fantastic.

You could do a celta (tefl cert) and earn some extra doing English classes. You will need something to occupy your time and travelling in above money doable but tight.

You mention native American lands - Thais (all of se Asia) are rascist generally so you might be treated more as an " Asian" expat than a "White" one if you look "Asian" which you will be assumed to be if native American. Not a big problem usually but beaware.

Have fun!


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

About 30 baht to the U.S. dollar. BoA in America charges 1% of the amount, and, the bank you use over here charges b$150 (about $5.00) So b$20,000 would be about $650 plus $6.50 + $5.00.


----------



## wazza

Hi I am going through the same events as you , I intent to be there within 12 months,as far as visas are conserned in aus we can apply for a 1 year visa showing that you can support yourself, you renew every 3 months in thailand at the immergration office and at the end you can extend a further 3 months, giving you 15 months. to renew this again you have to return to your home country and you can do it all again,as far as money nothing beats cash ,but carring to much can be hazzardous ,i found that take out of the atm at a bank is the safest and just cop the fees,the thai banks have all ways just about covered .If you have friends visiting ask them to bring some cash over for you.As far as your costings go its close to my numbers give or take a bit ,I am expecting that as i settle in my cost of living wil stabelize as i learn a few things.Hope i am helpfull,GOOD LUCK and go for it.


----------



## Liquiddesade

*Yeah right*



Nemo. said:


> A lamb to slaughter..... You may say you won't have sex but young and surrounded by temptation? If you aren't hideous at your age you will have lots of gals after you!
> 
> 
> 1200 usd is a nice steady amount an 4000 usd start up is fantastic.
> 
> You could do a celta (tefl cert) and earn some extra doing English classes. You will need something to occupy your time and travelling in above money doable but tight.
> 
> You mention native American lands - Thais (all of se Asia) are rascist generally so you might be treated more as an " Asian" expat than a "White" one if you look "Asian" which you will be assumed to be if native American. Not a big problem usually but beaware.
> 
> Have fun!


I'm only going there to learn higher Qi Gong techniques. I won't have time for any partying.


----------

